# anybody??



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Has anyone taken an unloader apart? I'm having trouble getting o rings out of the bottom section don't want to break thedamn thing since they're 120$ to replace


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

tntpainting said:


> Has anyone taken an unloader apart? I'm having trouble getting o rings out of the bottom section don't want to break thedamn thing since they're 120$ to replace


Yea, I took one apart. Couldn't get it back together. When I sent it off, they wouldn't use the parts I had bought because I 'potentiality damaged them. 
I'm not a mechanic type person, don't have the right tools. It was an expensive mistake. Be careful.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I got it just by turning the stupid thing upside down they popped out lmao


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Works fine now


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

what was it doing ?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

No pressure


----------

